# Religions maps



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Top 10 and Top 20 countries with the biggest number of muslims










1- Indonesia 213,469,356
2- India 174,862,240
3- Pakistan 162,487,489
4- Bangladesh 129,681,509
5- Egypt 70,530,237
6- Turkey 68,963,953
7- Iran 67,337,681
8- Nigeria 64,385,994
9- Ethiopia 37,533,500
10-Morocco 32,300,410


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

I agree with Its AlL gUUd. Not all people from a Christian background identify themselves as Christians. Some (quite a few actually) identify themselves as atheists. And also not all those who identify themselves as Christian are practicing. That could be valid for other religions as well although probally to a lesser extent.

About Russia-according to CNN 60-65% of Russians identify themselves as Christian or Orthodox (don't remember which). 
And in France less than 50% of the population identifies itself as Roman Catholic. There was a recent study conducted in France. I can find it later when I have more time


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

The percentage of people in European countries who said in 2005 that they believe in a god.


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

USA


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Map showing the prevalence of "Abrahamic" (purple), "Dharmic" (dark yellow), and " Taoic" (light yellow) religions in each country.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

These maps keep showing the Czechs and Estonians standing out as being very un-Christian, or rather very Atheist... which is quite interesting.

The vast majority of 'Christian' Brits only set foot in church for weddings and funerals, but Christening of children still seems to be the 'done thing' even if they never end up properly going to church in their lives.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Anyone have an atheist map?


----------



## MJBU (Feb 15, 2007)

very intersting


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I'd like to see a map showing number of Atheists also, or as I call them, people who took and passed science class legitimately. Is religion losing ground? Studies show that the mind control industry in Canada is losing power.


----------



## HirakataShi (Feb 8, 2004)

isaidso said:


> Is religion losing ground?


Only in the West, outside of the USA. Even then, atheist post-Christian Europeans are importing millions of pious Muslims into their countries, so the percentage of people in those countries professing a belief in God may start increasing over the next few decades.


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

Re-atheists, 31% of French people describe themselves as such.



A poll published in a leading French religious magazine Tuesday showed that the number of French Catholics dropped dramatically while the number of atheists rose over the past decade, leading the publication to declare France 'no longer a Catholic country.' 



*French Catholics in the early 1990s made up over 80 percent of the population, but they currently make up only 51 percent, according to a poll published in Le Monde des Religions, reported the Telegraph’s online daily UK newspaper. *

*Meanwhile, the number of atheists rose from 23 percent in 1994 to 31 percent. *

"In its institutions, but also in its mentalities, France is no longer a Catholic country," wrote Frederic Lenoir, editor in chief of Le Monde des Religions, according to the UK newspaper.

Last fall, European evangelicals during a conference expressed serious concerns over the state of Christianity in Europe amid hopes for change. 

"We all have a sense that our spiritually dark continent is experiencing more signs of light than many of us had realized," concluded Gordon Showell-Rogers, general director of the European Evangelical Alliance (EEA), at the EEA and European Evangelical Missionary Alliance general assemblies in Warsaw, Poland in October. 

Showell-Rogers described Europe as a "largely secularized continent" and "spiritually hopeless" before going on to encourage attendees to "rekindle" their passion for Christ and revive Europe. 

Results from the French poll further concerns of the declining Christian population in Europe. 

The poll indicated that only 10 percent of the French population attends church regularly and of the 51 percent who call themselves Catholics, only half said they believed in God. Those that don’t believe in God said they called themselves Catholic because it was a family tradition. 

Catholicism, despite the drop, remains by far the dominant religion in France. The poll shows that Muslims account for only four percent of the population, Protestants, three percent, and Jewish, only one percent.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

People who do not identify with religion showed the largest increase of any group in Canada over the last census period 2001 to 2006. This was despite continued mass immigration from countries with strong religious followings.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

1. Christianity 2.1 billion 
2. Islam 1.3 billion 
3. Non-Adherent (Secular/Atheist/Irreligious/Agnostic/Nontheist) 1.1 billion 
4. Hinduism 900 million

*Growth in world religions between 1990-2000*

2.65% - Zoroastrianism 
2.28% - Bahá'í Faith 
2.13% - Islam 
1.87% - Sikhism 
1.69% - Hinduism 
1.36% - Christianity 
1.09% - Buddhism 

(the annual growth in the world population over the same period is 1.41%)


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)




----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Redalinho said:


> Map showing the prevalence of "Abrahamic" (purple), "Dharmic" (dark yellow), and " Taoic" (light yellow) religions in each country.


yes the world is under domination and occupation by the Jewish basics and ideas ...


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Nations with a Muslim majority appear in green, while nations that are approximately 50% Muslim appear yellow.


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

TraPPed said:


> Nations with a Muslim majority appear in green, while nations that are approximately 50% Muslim appear yellow.


What about Albania and Surinam?


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Religious split in Europe*


----------



## 43:37 (Mar 20, 2007)

^^
Has someone the map of bahai's religion?


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Redalinho said:


> What about Albania and Surinam?


Muslims make up less than 20% of the population in Suriname, but you're right about Albania. It should have been in green.


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Nigeria, an other state where several religions coexist


----------



## rembau1958 (Oct 10, 2005)

Any world maps for Jedis?

http://www.clas.ufl.edu/users/comenetz/UK_jedi.html

http://www.statistics.gov.uk/CCI/nugget.asp?ID=297&Pos=&ColRank=2&Rank=1000


----------



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

Bosnia and Herzegovina

Muslims - Green (40%)
Orthodox Christians - Blue (31%)
Catholics - Orange (15%)
Other - 14%


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

some statistics from Israel:
76.1% Jewish,
16.2% Muslim,
2.1% Christian,
1.6% Druze, 
3.9% not classified by religion.
65% believe in God (37% of Israelis identify themselves as either agnostics or atheists)

5% of israeli society are ultra ortodox,12% religious,other secular/traditionalists
Of the Arab Israelis, as of 2005, 82.7% were Muslims, 8.4% were Druze, and 8.3% were Christians


Jews abroad:
25% of Israeli citizens regularly attend religious services, compared to 15% of Jewish French citizens, 10% of Jewish UK citizens, and 57% of Jewish American citizens.
Once jews were religious but Holocaust changed many things


----------



## Dubai Spacescraper (Mar 8, 2007)

Its AlL gUUd said:


> The Christianity figures aren't very reliable as most aren't practicing and alot have turned atheist.


Do you work with a polling agency or did you pull that out of your a*s.


----------



## Jo (Jul 6, 2003)

What's the obsession with the fn religions and alphabets lately?


----------



## aussiescraperman (Apr 5, 2005)

these maps are for people who classify themselves as religious.
i don't know any Christian who classifies themselves as religious.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

CANADA 2001, % of total, and increase/decrease since 1991

Christian.....21,591,755.....72.8%..........-39,545
Muslim............579,640......2.0%........+326,375
Orthodox.........479,620......1.6%..........+92,225
Jewish.............329,995......1.1%.........+11,810
Buddhist..........300,345......1.0%........+136,930
Hindu..............297,200......1.0%........+140,185
Sikh................278,415......0.9%........+130,975

None.............4,796,325....16.2%.....+1,463,080

Christianity still dominates by a massive margin, but declined in total numbers. This erosion of clout is more pronounced when you consider that the country's population increased about 15% over that 10 year period. All other religions are very small, but growing rapidly, with one exception: the number of Jewish people increased by only 11,810.

The most revealing statistic is the massive increase in those who choose to be free of all religion. The category 'none' increased by much more than all religions combined.

Canada is a secular nation and overwhelmingly religious. This dominance should continue for decades.


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

HirakataShi said:


> Only in the West, outside of the USA. Even then, atheist post-Christian Europeans are importing millions of pious Muslims into their countries, so the percentage of people in those countries professing a belief in God may start increasing over the next few decades.


atheism in the USA is rising as well or at least more people are willing to admit to their lack of belief. i would say at least 15% of americans are non-religious.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^just 15?????????


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Most french I know are not religious, whatever their religion of origin, catholicism, judaism or islam.

As a matter of fact, I barely encounter any religious catholics at all, most of them are from foreign background.


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

eklips said:


> Most french I know are not religious, whatever their religion of origin, catholicism, judaism or islam.
> 
> *As a matter of fact, I barely encounter any religious catholics at all*, most of them are from foreign background.


Yeah, and according to the poll published by Le Monde des Religions out of the 51% of French people who identify themselves as Catholic, only half believes in God.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Most of them must be quite old and live in either rural or more upper class areas.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

if we take in consideration the number of people o dont go to the churche the number down even more, in some societys baptise a child or marriage by the churche is more a tradition than a religion metter, in some countrys thei use that registers of baptizes and marriages to calculate the number of Catholics for exemple, what is not exactly the truth.....


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

ZOHAR said:


> ^^just 15?????????


those are the ones who label themselves nonreligious while the majority of christians hardly ever step foot in a church apart from weddings and funerals.


----------



## ^Anton^ (Jan 1, 2007)

I agree with most of what my fellow forumers said about Christian countries, I found these data about Spain concerning religious affiliation:
76% Catholics (of which 54% never or hardly ever go to church)
19% Atheists 
3% Muslims

There're also accounted around 50,000 Protestants and aproximately the same number of Jews.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^just 15,000 jews live in Spain


----------



## sarajevsko_pivo (Apr 28, 2007)

gamayun said:


> Bosnia and Herzegovina
> 
> Muslims - Green (40%)
> Orthodox Christians - Blue (31%)
> ...


Muslims is now 52%


----------



## ^Anton^ (Jan 1, 2007)

ZOHAR said:


> ^^just 15,000 jews live in Spain


Hmm... that's not what I found.

"The Federación de Comunidades Judías de España is the central body for the Jews in Spain, and Jewish day schools exist in Barcelona, Madrid, and Málaga. *There are around 50,000 Jews in Spain today*. Melilla maintains an old community of Moroccan Jews. Some famous Spaniards of Jewish descent are the businesswomen Alicia and Esther Koplowitz, and the politician Enrique Múgica Herzog, though none of these is of Sephardic origin. The city of Murcia in the southeast of the country has a growing Jewish community and a local synagogue. Kosher olives are produced in this region and exported to Jews around the world. There are rare cases of Jewish converts like the writer Jon Juaristi."


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

ZOHAR said:


> ^^just 15,000 jews live in Spain


Well some statistics include the moroccan jewish commmunities living in Melillia and Sebta and other not


----------

